# 120 gallon tank and stand



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Selling 120 tank and stand, $200.00, no top or light, just tank and stand, it is located in Grand Prairie.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

find out the inside stand measurements please.
nice discus or reef tank. I've seen photos.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

dang....price is the only thing keeping me.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

The tank and stand belong to a co worker and she said she would get the measurements soon, most likely not until Friday. Will post when I get them.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

steve does she still have it ? is she firm on price?


----------

